# My pack



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

This is Chloe, My bloodhound/Dane mix. She weighs in at 129 lbs










This is Bullwinkle Moose, my Saint and Daisy, my 9 year old basset. Moose tips the scales at 140










Maggie, my Great Dane. See the vertabrae showing on her mid back/ right under my husband's arm. This is called roachback, and is a disqualifying fault. her front is great, but her tailset is wrong and her hips are too high. She didn't want to stack very well for this photo, either!


----------



## lazy lady (Apr 15, 2006)

what pretty dawgs!


----------



## paradiseunicorn (May 31, 2006)

My great pyreneese/cyote dog looks a lot like the first one except for ear size other than that they look almost alike. She nears 98 pounds as we speek.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Cute dogs! I love bloodhounds.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't remember you mentioning the basset hound. Kinda reminds me of my previous dog Diego by his/her coloring.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Adorable. All of 'em.

We use to have a dane just like yours.. my god was he goofy. LoL.


----------

